# Isopods as feeders?



## FJrocks003 (Aug 10, 2020)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone used isopods as feeder insects. Where I am we're on lock down and I haven't been able to get and meal worms or crickets for my grey tree fog babies. I'm almost out of my other feeders, but I do have a large breeding colony of isopods (Armadillidium vulgare). Are these a good feeder to use temporarily until I get back to the store?


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

They are a good source of calcium but it depends what you plan to feed them too. They should be OK for frogs. have you tried Ebay for livefood sellers. There are many types of feeder cockroaches, calciworms and silkworms available that would make better feeders,


----------

